# 601 Green Label Oscuro Tronco Cigar Review - Very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed this one. I got it in a sampler and would deffinatley buy more.

Read the full review here: 601 Green Label Oscuro Tronco Cigar Review - Very good


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

My name is Patrick and I approve this message!


----------

